# prosciutti ibernati



## hadarubia

Hola a todos. Mi duda es: ¿Con qué sustantivo creéis que va _ibernati_, con _prosciutti _o con _giornali_? Una vez aclarado, ¿cómo lo traducirían?

_Si guardano intorno fiutando la preda. Bibite panini orsacchiotti cioccolatini
mitra per bambini torte tipiche dei chilometri limitrofi prosciutti *ibernati
*giornali tettuti videocassette cassette pannoloni caramelle molli caramelle
dure pandori panpepati pandolci panasonic e un provolone mostruoso
bianco._

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

hadarubia said:


> Hola a todos. Mi duda es: ¿Con qué sustantivo creéis que va _ibernati_, con _prosciutti _o con _giornali_? Una vez aclarado, ¿cómo lo traducirían?
> 
> _Si guardano intorno fiutando la preda.
> Bibite
> panini
> orsacchiotti
> cioccolatini
> mitra per bambini
> torte tipiche dei chilometri limitrofi
> prosciutti *ibernati
> *giornali tettuti
> videocassette
> cassette
> pannoloni
> caramelle molli
> caramelle dure
> pandori
> panpepati
> pandolci
> panasonic
> e un provolone mostruoso bianco._
> 
> Muchas gracias.



I prosciutti sono ibernati (in frigo) e i giornali sono tettuti (riviste con donne tette all'aria in copertina).


Cosa vuoi dire con "¿cómo lo traducirían?": tutto il brano di Benni o l'aggettivo "ibernati"? Ibernato è "hibernado"...


----------



## hadarubia

Muchas gracias, no, a mí solo me gustaría saber como se traduce lo de prosciutti ibernati y giornali tettuti, ya que, por ejmplo, en español no se puede decir jamones hibernados.

Un saludo.


----------



## chlapec

¿Jamones curados y revistas de tetas?


----------



## 0scar

En italiano tampoco se podría decir _prosciutti ibernati_, ¿o sí?


----------



## hadarubia

No lo sé, la verdad. 

Por cierto, ¿estás seguro que es revistas de tetas? Es que giornale es más bien periódico, ¿no?

Gracias


----------



## ursu-lab

Sono "jamones hibernados" y "diarios/revistas tetudas".
Riviste, giornali, non ha importanza: ci sono un sacco di quotidiani inglesi, tedeschi, ecc che hanno spesso donne in bikini in prima pagina. E, se non sbaglio, il racconto è ambientato in un autogrill.

Comunque è un libro di Stefano Benni, un vero artista del paradosso che *gioca *sempre con la lingua. I suoi sono sempre racconti esilaranti, divertentissimi, ma ovviamente bisogna capirne le sfumature, i doppi sensi, essere in confidenza con la tipologia dell'ambiente, dei personaggi, ecc. I testi di autori come Benni, o Alessandro Bergonzoni per es., non si possono leggere e interpretare alla lettera. Non ci si capirebbe niente.
Per una persona che studia l'italiano come lingua straniera e che non vive in Italia almeno da una decina d'anni credo che sia un'impresa quasi impossibile. È una fatica immensa senza il gusto della battuta che, come tutte le battute di spirito, se esaminata troppo a lungo e con la lente d'ingrandimento perde l'effetto desiderato: il riso.

In bocca al lupo, ne avrai bisogno...


----------



## hadarubia

Muchísimas gracias por todo, me has sido de gran ayuda. Precismente esa es mi situación, yo estudio el italiano como segunda lengua estranjera y la profesora nos ha mandado la traducción esta de AUTOGRILL HORROR, que como tú muy bien dices es bastante difícil que una persona no nativa entienda todos los dobles sentidos. 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> En italiano tampoco se podría decir _prosciutti ibernati_, ¿o sí?


 
*Stefano Benni* se lo può permettere...

Si tienes tiempo y la escuentras, léete *esta* obra suya.


----------



## ursu-lab

hadarubia said:


> Precismente esa es mi situación, yo estudio el italiano como segunda lengua estranjera y la profesora nos ha mandado la traducción esta de AUTOGRILL HORROR,



Benni es MUY complicado. Si fuera un curso de traducción ya sería un despropósito. Pero si se trata de un curso de lengua normal y corriente es pura locura. No entiendo por qué hay profes que tienen la manía de obligar a sus alumnos a hacer algo que ellos ni en sus sueños serían capaces de hacer. Porque si no se da cuenta de la dificultad-imposibilidad que implica el hecho de traducir textos de este tipo es obvio que la "profesora" no sabe nada de traducción...
¿Cómo vas a traducir todas estas palabras, que son productos típicos (=intraducibles) italianos y una marca de tv?:

_* pandori panpepati pandolci *panasonic e un *provolone *mostruoso bianco.
_
Y el café-grito *Haaaag*?


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Benni es MUY complicado. Si fuera un curso de traducción ya sería un despropósito. Pero si se trata de un curso de lengua normal y corriente es pura locura. No entiendo por qué hay profes que tienen la manía de obligar a sus alumnos a hacer algo que ellos ni en sus sueños serían capaces de hacer. Porque si no se da cuenta de la dificultad-imposibilidad que implica el hecho de traducir textos de este tipo es obvio que la "profesora" no sabe nada de traducción...
> ¿Cómo vas a traducir todas estas palabras, que son productos típicos (=intraducibles) italianos y una marca de tv?:
> 
> _*pandori panpepati pandolci *panasonic e un *provolone *mostruoso bianco._
> 
> Y el café-grito *Haaaag*?


 
Sin embargo, a sido traducido en muchisímos idiomas.
¿Cómo lo habrán logrado?
¿Interpretando más bien que traduciendo?
No quedaría otra.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Sin embargo, ha sido traducido en muchísimos idiomas.
> ¿Cómo lo habrán logrado?
> ¿Interpretando más bien que traduciendo?
> No quedaría otra.



Claro, pero en este caso hablamos de traductores *literarios *profesionales, no  de estudiantes de idiomas.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Claro, pero en este caso hablamos de traductores *literarios *profesionales, no de estudiantes de idiomas.


Precisamente. Ahora aprendí como se llama ese tipo de "traducción": *literaria.*
Mil gracias.



> ...a sido traducido en muchisímos idiomas...


 ¡Qué irá a ser de mí si sigo así!
¿Será que quien camina junto al cojo, no sólo llega tarde, si no que aprende a cojear?


----------



## hadarubia

Hola. Pues la verdad es que me está costando trabajo y estoy traduciendo como puedo, intentando buscar equivalentes o cuando es imposible dejándolo tal cual y en cursiva. Otra cosa... La verdad que sí, que es un texto de gran complejidad, pero también nos tienen que poner a prueba para nuestra futura profesión, ya que el cliente te puede mandar a traducir cualquier tipo de texto. De hecho, como Gatogab ha dicho anteriormente, ha sido traducido en muchos idiomas y uno de ellos es el español. El título en español para el libro completo es: El bar bajo el fondo del mar o El bar bajo el mar, no sé, he encontrado los dos. Lo único es que no está online.
¡Qué curiosidad por saber cómo lo habrán traducido!
Un saludo.
PDTA: Estoy en 3º de Traducción e Interpretación.


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Claro, pero en este caso hablamos de traductores *literarios *profesionales, no  de estudiantes de idiomas.



No, Ursula, te equivocas.
*Segundo* idioma extranjero. Seguramente la profesora cobra un sueldo fijo independientemente del número de horas que trabaje y está intentando que el año próximo solo haya uno o dos estudiantes de español. Eso o la vanidad le puede.


Por lo demás, el texto se las trae: Primero pillar los dobles sentidos y las ironías; después encontrar equivalentes en español; y para completarlo todo, intentar mantener el efecto fonético del conjunto.


Y o mientra aquí ecuchando a Venditti cantando "Grande Racordo Anulare" "Non so`io che son´strano. Pure a´regina ghida così" dice en este momento


----------

